# [Theme]theme pour mac os



## nicolinux (21 Juillet 2005)

est il possible de changer de theme plus que changer les couleurs?

j'ai vu shapeshifter, mais il payant!

si non, il est qd meme incroyable, que Apple, ordinateur de graphiste/sme par excellence ne le permette pas!

enfin...

ps: je suis nouveau ds le monde mac, donc ne m'en veuillez pas si je dit des conneries 

merci


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Juillet 2005)

nicolinux a dit:
			
		

> est il possible de changer de theme plus que changer les couleurs?
> 
> j'ai vu shapeshifter, mais il payant!
> 
> ...


 
Salut et bienvenue, 
t'inquiete personne ne t'en voudra si tu dis des conneries. Celui qui les dit fini toujours moins bete que celui qui les garde....
Au pire tu te fera traiter de nioube, on te renverra à la fameuse et ma fois tres utile fonction "reherche". Mais rien de bien méchant, on est tous (et encore ....lol) passés par là.
Sinon pr ton pb je laisse des experts te repondre.


----------

